# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Shipping Forum >  FRONTEX (Ευρωπαϊκός οργανισμός)

## blueseacat

*

F R O N T E X - Νέο παράρτημα στον ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ για όλη την Ευρώπη
*
_Πέμπτη, 4 Φεβρουαρίου 2010        _  

 Στον Πειραιά θα εδρεύει το πρώτο πανευρωπαϊκό παράρτημα του FRONTEX, όπως αποφασίστηκε μετά την ψηφοφορία στο Συμβούλιο του Frontex (21 ψήφοι υπέρ, 3 αποχή, 2 κατά), που απαρτίζεται από εκπροσώπους των Κρατών-Μελών της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης και πραγματοποιήθηκε στις 3 και 4 Φεβρουαρίου 2010 στη Μαδρίτη, στο πλαίσιο της Ισπανικής Προεδρίας της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης.

Με τη θέσπιση του πρώτου επιχειρησιακού παραρτήματος του διεθνούς οργανισμού Frontex στον Πειραιά, η χώρα μας θωρακίζει ακόμα περισσότερο τα εξωτερικά σύνορα της, ενώ πλέον οι Ευρωπαίοι εταίροι θα έχουν ιδία εικόνα για το μέγεθος του προβλήματος, αλλά και για τις προσπάθειες που καταβάλλει η ελληνική πλευρά για την αντιμετώπιση του.

Αυτό φαίνεται να είναι μια τεράστια επιτυχία για την Ελλάδα, δεδομένου ότι οι επιχειρησιακές ικανότητες του Frontex αναβαθμίζονται διαρκώς τα τελευταία χρόνια, ιδιαίτερα στο πλαίσιο φύλαξης των εξωτερικών συνόρων της Ε.Ε. αλλά και της καταπολέμησης της παράνομης μετανάστευσης. 

Σύμφωνα με αναλύσεις κινδύνου του Frontex, «… σε απόλυτους αριθμούς, το Αιγαίο Πέλαγος αναμένεται να παραμείνει και κατά το 2010 το κύριο σημείο εισόδου των εξωτερικών θαλασσίων συνόρων…» των κρατών μελών. 

Όπως επανειλημμένα έχουν διαβεβαιώσει αξιωματούχοι του Οργανισμού, η Ελλάδα διαχειρίζεται πλέον του 75% του συνόλου των μεταναστών, που συλλαμβάνονται σε ολόκληρη την Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση, λόγω παράνομης διέλευσης συνόρων. 

Η έδρα, του επιχειρησιακού βραχίονα του Frontex θα εγκατασταθεί σε χώρο δίπλα στο κτίριο του Αρχηγείου του Λιμενικού Σώματος, στο οποίο λειτουργεί από το 2004 το Εθνικό Κέντρο Θαλασσίων Συνόρων, που είναι το σημείο επαφής της χώρας με τον Frontex για τα θαλάσσια σύνορα.

Επιπλέον, τα τελευταία τέσσερα χρόνια διεξάγεται στη θαλάσσια περιοχή του Ανατολικού Αιγαίου και στα χερσαία εξωτερικά σύνορα της χώρας, η μεγαλύτερη μικτή ευρωπαϊκή επιχείρηση που σχεδίασε και συντόνισε μέχρι σήμερα ο Frontex.

Το Διεθνές Συντονιστικό Κέντρο αυτής της σύνθετης και γιγαντιαίας ευρωπαϊκής επιχείρησης είναι εγκατεστημένο στο Κέντρο Επιχειρήσεων του Αρχηγείου Λιμενικού Σώματος, και συντονίζει, σε άμεση συνεργασία με την Ελληνική Αστυνομία, τα συμμετέχοντα κράτη μέλη και το Frontex Situation Centre. 

(Με τη θέσπιση του πρώτου Επιχειρησιακού Παραρτήματος του Οργανισμού στην Ελλάδα εμπεδώνεται ακόμη περισσότερο η επιχειρησιακή συνεργασία των κρατών μελών, αξιοποιούνται τα επιχειρησιακά μέσα των κρατών μελών της Ένωσης, και θα υπάρχει καλύτερη ενημέρωση για την κατάσταση που επικρατεί στα εξωτερικά σύνορα της Ένωσης.

H έδρα του FRONTEX βρίσκεται στην ΒΑΡΣΟΒΙΑ (Πολωνία).

*FRONTEΧ** - What is Frontex?*

*Frontex*, the EU agency based in Warsaw, was created as a specialised and independent body tasked to coordinate the operational cooperation between Member States in the field of border security. The activities of Frontex are intelligence driven. Frontex complements and provides particular added value to the national border management systems of the Member States.
The seat of the Agency is Warsaw, Poland

Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες (for informations) : *http://www.frontex.europa.eu/

____


*

----------

